
Mathematical Foundations of Computing (2015) [pdf] - lainon
https://web.stanford.edu/class/cs103/notes/Mathematical%20Foundations%20of%20Computing.pdf
======
zallarak
I took this class. Keith is a wonderful teacher. This class sparked a love of
math within me and was a mind expanding experience.

~~~
mturmon
These notes are a great example of simple ideas (like summation of integers,
basic inductive proofs, etc.), presented with clarity and in an inviting way.
It's fun to read the structure of the arguments even though one knows the
result already.

